# Please keep Opey in your prayers



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Please keep Opey in your prayers tomorrow. He is having his first dental done! I am a nervous wreck!!!!! :sweatdrop: I've never had to put him under as he was neutered when I got him (he was born with a hernia and was neutered early as a puppy) and hasn't had to go under since. Opey and I would so appreciate prayers from our SM friends. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lindsay - try not to worry. I know; easier said than done. Tyler's had two done and he did just fine. So much better than when he went under for his neuter. He snapped out of it very quickly and was himself later that day. You're having bloods taken in the morning, right? And they don't use electric heating pads, right? Other than that he should do just fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sure will say prayers for Opie!
I know I didn't have to do a dental for Naddie until last year and I was a wreck having to put her under for the first time with me. Well , actually I also get a wreck every year when Quincy has to have his done. I'm just not happy about having to put either of them 'under'... BUT each and every time all has gone just fine with no problems whatsoever! .. and that is the norm.
I guess we mama's just worry :blush:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Lindsay - try not to worry. I know; easier said than done. Tyler's had two done and he did just fine. So much better than when he went under for his neuter. He snapped out of it very quickly and was himself later that day. You're having bloods taken in the morning, right? And they don't use electric heating pads, right? Other than that he should do just fine. Keep us posted.


Thanks Sue! Yes, they will do blood work first thing in the morning and NO they don't use the electric heating pads. They were actually kind of taken back when I asked about the heating pads, they said "great questions, no one's asked before!" And then I told them about what happened to sweet Benny!! They were horrified!! Thank you for the reassurance.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sure he will do fine. It is scary...hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay, I know you must be so nervous. I know Opey will do just fine. Prayers and hugs!! Please keep us posted!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Will say a prayer for you and Opie!!! Ollie just had his first dental a few months ago and I was a wreck....but he did great and came through totally okay! He is almost 5 y.o. The advice I was given was to make sure they don't put him on a heating pad while he wakes up.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Will say a prayer for Opey, but I know he'll do great  Zooey has had two dentals since I've had her and she's done unbelievably well. When I picked her up last time, I couldn't believe it because she was hyper and jumping and acting completely normal right after waking up!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lindsay, I totally understand your nerves! I'll be thinking of Opey and pray that all goes smoothly with his pearly whites . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and puppy hugs!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw I'll keep the little one in my prayers, he'll be absolutely fine 

I can totally sympathise, Sammy is going in to get neutered / tear ducts flushed and a couple of baby teeth removed in August and i'm already worried sick about it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be saying a prayer for Opey. I'm sure that he'll do fine, and his breath will be delicious!! I'll say a prayer for you too, Lindsay!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll be thinking about him all day. Let me know when he's done and when you get him back in your arms!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thinking about you, little man Opey!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck little one, you will come through it fine.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers for little Opey today.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of Opey today. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Definitely keeping Sweet Opey on my prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for the prayers! I dropped him off this morning and he was all nervous (he always is at the vets office). When I handed him over the vet tech he was making crying noises (which he never cries)!! It broke my heart :smcry: I have to call at 2pm and he should be ready to come home around 5pm or 6pm. My house is so lonely without my little guy here.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Thank you for the prayers! I dropped him off this morning and he was all nervous (he always is at the vets office). When I handed him over the vet tech he was making crying noises (which he never cries)!! It broke my heart :smcry: I have to call at 2pm and he should be ready to come home around 5pm or 6pm. My house is so lonely without my little guy here.


Awwww that would have made it even worse for you to leave him. I bet you were teary eyed. He will be fine but I won't even try to tell you not to worry because I'm sure you will worry no matter how many people tell you not to.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a prayer for the little man today. Big hugs for the Mommy too  .


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Awwww that would have made it even worse for you to leave him. I bet you were teary eyed. He will be fine but I won't even try to tell you not to worry because I'm sure you will worry no matter how many people tell you not to.


I sure was Kathy, I was getting all choked up and had to leave quick so I didn't burst into tears.  I just hope he knows I'm coming back for him!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Praying The Day Went Fast and all is Well.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Checking in on Opey.....praying all is okay.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I was exactly the same way when I has Lucy's dental done. Hang in there, he will surely be fine, but I do know exactly how you feel!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You are in my prayers


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwwww, I missed this yesterday. Hope you are on your way home with him now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back...:Waiting:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How did he do? I am sure everything was fine. Thinking of you little one.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! Your thoughts and prayers mean so much to me and Opey!! Sorry it took me a while to post an update. I couldn't pick Opey up until 5:30 and then it was a little crazy with getting him settled, the baby, and dinner! But Opey did great! His teeth are all pearly white!! He didn't have to have any pulled which I'm so relieved about because I thought for sure some of his back ones were goners, even though I brush his teeth a ton. They were saved and cleaned really well!! I can't believe how good his teeth came out, like he never had even a piece of tartar on them!!! They said he is such a happy little guy! Every time someone went over to his cage he was all smiles and wagging his tail! When I arrived and they went over everything and I was paying, Opey heard me talk and started barking in the back!!  He's doing pretty good now, he seems very aware but a bit tired and his tail has been down but other wise seems to be pretty good. I'm so happy everything went well and my sweet boy is home with me!! :heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is so great. Sleep well tonight little one.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lmillette said:


> Thank you everyone!! Your thoughts and prayers mean so much to me and Opey!! Sorry it took me a while to post an update. I couldn't pick Opey up until 5:30 and then it was a little crazy with getting him settled, the baby, and dinner! But Opey did great! His teeth are all pearly white!! He didn't have to have any pulled which I'm so relieved about because I thought for sure some of his back ones were goners, even though I brush his teeth a ton. They were saved and cleaned really well!! I can't believe how good his teeth came out, like he never had even a piece of tartar on them!!! They said he is such a happy little guy! Every time someone went over to his cage he was all smiles and wagging his tail! When I arrived and they went over everything and I was paying, Opey heard me talk and started barking in the back!!  He's doing pretty good now, he seems very aware but a bit tired and his tail has been down but other wise seems to be pretty good. I'm so happy everything went well and my sweet boy is home with me!! :heart:


Oh YAY! :chili: Lindsay, now you must give Opey a kiss for me :wub: especially with his pearly whites! what a good boy... :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> That is so great. Sleep well tonight little one.


Thanks Walter!



hoaloha said:


> Oh YAY! :chili: Lindsay, now you must give Opey a kiss for me :wub: especially with his pearly whites! what a good boy... :wub:


Kiss delivered!! Opey said "Thank you Auntie Marisa!!"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news. :chili: Love their breath after it


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so happy Opey is home and he did great. You will probably sleep good tonight with that worry gone. Bet it feels like you just had a huge burden lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay, Opey


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Glad to read that all went well with Opey the cutie :wub:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm happy to hear that everything went well. I really need to schedule Maddie for one but I'm so nervous!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey busy girl. . . so happy all is well w/Opey! 
I saw Hudson's photo on FB & he is so darling!
Opey, enjoy the extra attention today---tomorrow mom may be busy again!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great news. Glad Opey did so well!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad to hear Opey is okay!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I missed all of this, but happy to hear Opey is OK and doing well.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this...glad all went well!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks again everyone for keeping Opey in your prayers!! He is back to himself except for a little cough from throat irritation due to the tube in there during the cleaning but the vet said that should be gone by tomorrow or so. 



edelweiss said:


> Hey busy girl. . . so happy all is well w/Opey!
> I saw Hudson's photo on FB & he is so darling!
> Opey, enjoy the extra attention today---tomorrow mom may be busy again!


Thank you Sandi! I'm never too busy for my boy Opey!! He is my 1st baby


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Glad to hear he's well!


----------

